# What 8 lug "17" truck wheels will fit a single dual axle trailer?



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

What 8 lug "17" truck wheels (if any) will fit a single wheel dual axle trailer? Trying to utilize my truck pull off's.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There's a couple of different 8 lug bolt patterns. One is 8x6.5", another is 8x6.69" centers. Which do you have?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> There's a couple of different 8 lug bolt patterns. One is 8x6.5", another is 8x6.69" centers. Which do you have?


don't have either but am wanting to be able to use my (almost) worn out truck tires on my trailer as it needs tires (make sense?)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Still not clear because first you talk about wheels, then tires in the second post. IF you're moving over or buying wheels, which 8 lug bolt pattern is on your trailer axle? Measure the center to center distance between a pair of adjoining wheel studs. Any big tire site like Discount Tire or Tire Rack will have online charts showing tire size / wheel size compatibility that would help you find the right size 5 lug wheel (assuming your trailer axle is 5 lug) to fit your 17" tires. There are also multiple 5 lug bolt patterns too, so you still need to know the center to center lug spacing on your trailer axle hubs too.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Still not clear because first you talk about wheels, then tires in the second post. IF you're moving over or buying wheels, which 8 lug bolt pattern is on your trailer axle? Measure the center to center distance between a pair of adjoining wheel studs. Any big tire site like Discount Tire or Tire Rack will have online charts showing tire size / wheel size compatibility that would help you find the right size 5 lug wheel (assuming your trailer axle is 5 lug) to fit your 17" tires. There are also multiple 5 lug bolt patterns too, so you still need to know the center to center lug spacing on your trailer axle hubs too.


I want to run 17 inch truck tires (after they're worn on my truck for a while) on a single wheel dual axle trailer. What tuck wheels (8 lug) would fit?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Most single wheel dual axle trailers run 5 or 6 lugs, not 8. No matter the number of lugs your trailer has, measure the spacing or take it to a tire store and they can measure it and you can get new 17" rims to match the axles on the trailer , then mount your used tires. If you are looking for used rims, the same process would apply, the tire store can tell you the pattern (# of lugs x spacing)that your trailer matches (Ford, Dodge, etc.).


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you want to run 8 lug wheels, you'll first need to change out the trailer hubs to 8 lugs. But, those are only used on heavy duty multi axle trailers with larger hub spindles and bearings. Soo.....to fit 8 luck hubs on a single axle trailer, you'll either need to replace the axle with a heavy duty one equipped with 8 lug hubs, or cut off the wheel spindles on your existing axle and weld on new spindles sized for an 8 lug hub. Look at the Champion Trailer supply site for parts and prices.


----------

